# Beer vs Cider



## hurtyhair4u (Jul 2, 2002)

Just curious if anyone has had Hornsby's Cider before ? 

This cider is an alcholic beverage that actually has nutritional information on it . I have never seen that before . 
I don't have the label here with me at work but i was wondering if anyone knew how Cider stacks up against beer for dietary purposes . 
If i recall correctly the cider had 170 calories . Carbs were 5% ( I don't recall that actual grams on it ) 26g of sugar . No fat . Well that's all i can remember besides the fact that i did enjoy it . 

What do you think ?


----------



## rae_phillips (Apr 24, 2008)

*ciders nutritional value*

Calories in ciders vary according to the beverage type. The lighter, sweeter ones have more sugar thus higher calories. Nonetheless, ciders have more disease fighting antioxidants than beer. The phenolics in ciders combat diseases like cancers, heart attack and the like. I found this helpful site  (Ciders.com - ciders Resources and Information. This website is for sale!), you might want to check it out.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 25, 2008)

Both suck for dietary purposes.  Both are also delicious.  I would recommend a loading phase of 6 beers, then maintain with your choice of 2-3 cups of beer or cider every 2 hours.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 25, 2008)

Wait why the fuck was a thread brought back from '02.  God damnit.


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2008)

old thread

it is apples and oranges, though


----------



## Hoglander (Apr 25, 2008)

Beer is just liquid bread. It actually came before bread historically. It's was a great way to store carbs from the field long after the field froze over. For long journeys at sea back in days long ago, beer was the shit. And it still I must say. 

Beer is the tradition of my people. Beer is good carbs. Beer is good food.

P.S. Coors Lite has 109 cals.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Apr 26, 2008)

I LOVE BEER! 

oh sorry, was there an actual subject for this thread?


----------



## goob (Apr 26, 2008)

fufu said:


> old thread
> 
> it is apples and oranges, though


 
Technically, it's apples and barley.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 27, 2008)

Guinness.

Like eating a liquid loaf of rye bread.

but better


----------



## FitnessRubber (Apr 27, 2008)

goob said:


> Technically, it's apples and barley.



nice...


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 27, 2008)

yea good one goob!


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 28, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------

